# what are you listening to to day?



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

October 2016 - Nardwuar the Human Serviette Radio Show!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Ska. Lots of Ska.
EDM on mindless long road rides.


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

The ringing in my ears.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Any of the 500+ mp3's on my phone -- I've got it covered, from Harry Belafonte, the Beatles, to Twisted Sister, Def Leppard, to Rihanna, Mos Def, Hollywood Undead; HAD one from Five Finger Death Punch, but that file crashed before I put it on the phone.

Can groove ya with Barry White, get'cha shakin' with Aretha, make your head twist off with Black Eyed Peas...make you laugh with John Butler or Tim Minchin, and have you standing on your head from any of 150 clips from "The Atheist Experience".


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nothing if I can help it.

I love silence.

I take music like I take sweet things. An occasional treat.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I was at the xfit gym yesterday and the Green Day song "Holiday" started playing. The young girl on the platform next to me says " Oh cool song! Who's playing?" Her friend says "Oh that's Green Day. That song came out when I was like 12... gee don't you remember!" 

Ya. I remember when American Idiot came out... and why I'm posting this story in the Fifty+ Forum gee


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Velobike said:


> Nothing if I can help it.
> 
> I love silence.
> 
> I take music like I take sweet things. An occasional treat.


Are we talking food or women?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in ski mode, so my list is somewhat different now. More "powder skiing" oriented.
Almost anything by Phil Mison such as "Just Landed", "Pandejero", "Marisi".
Phontaine, "Pleasure and Business" and others.
Emancipator, "Land and Sea", "Natural Cause".
Down to the Bone, "The Zodiac".
The Cure, "A Forest".
Spiral System, "Elephant (Dub mix)".
Simple Minds
Fragile State, "The Facts and the Dreams".
Tool, "Sober", "Forty Six & 2".


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

chazpat said:


> Are we talking food or women?


Food. The women in my life are anything but silent...


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

The Fall - Hitite Man


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

The Canadian National Anthem


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

My tinnitus. Can't seem to get it out of my head.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My friend Kurt sent this to me ... I must share... better than Adele or Michael Buble


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Not quite bleating goats, but close....






Mothership Commander.....MFers!


----------



## Spokez Brew (Dec 26, 2016)

Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers!!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The Steve Garro music posts on FB.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Music really went downhill after 1989. Think about it. REM, U2, Tom Petty, PJ, plus the second wave (Eagles, Boston) was still going strong, and even the first wave was still on tour. Forty years from now (hopefully) I am still going to be listening to Clash/Combat Rock, and still not gonna' be listening to DJ Snake and Big Sean.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Still listening to Steely Dan or Pink Floyd. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2016)

silence before work.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

MSU Alum said:


> I'm in ski mode, so my list is somewhat different now. More "powder skiing" oriented.
> Almost anything by Phil Mison such as "Just Landed", "Pandejero", "Marisi".
> Phontaine, "Pleasure and Business" and others.
> Emancipator, "Land and Sea", "Natural Cause".
> ...


We have similar tastes in music.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Warren Haynes-"Ashes n Dust" with Railroad Earth
Gary Clark Jr - "Live" * check him out on Austin City Limits with Bonny Raitt


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Mostly Ska.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

WA-CO said:


> Not quite bleating goats, but close....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that didn't permanently scar my brain! lol


----------



## lkfoster (Apr 2, 2004)

Tom Robinson on BBC Radio 6.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ringing in my ears due to many years of power equipment sans ear protection.

I like to listen to the Puppini Sisters.

The bleating goats was awful, but in a good way 

Yhe George Clinton was a fun throwback.

The older I get, the less I listen to music.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Girl Talk. Fun Mashup 80's rock and rap. Doesn't seem like this should work, but I can't hear any of the songs by themselves now without thinking something is missing.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

The original 21 minute long version. 1970 psychedelic rock. The shortened version of this got airplay for years. This longer version is worth a listen if you are familiar with the radio version only.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

thecanoe said:


> Still listening to Steely Dan or Pink Floyd.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Eric Malcolm said:


> Same


You've got good taste.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks to this sweet little video, I discovered a new band. Right up my alley. The band is The Cat Empire, the tune "Fishies". Also a new YouTube channel to subscribe to: Tec-GNAR Media also right up my alley.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Thanks to this sweet little video, I discovered a new band. Right up my alley. The band is The Cat Empire, the tune "Fishies". Also a new YouTube channel to subscribe to: Tec-GNAR Media also right up my alley.


Love that music. Love that video.


----------



## bavass (May 9, 2016)

Hellyeah


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just out of my truck where I was listening to the best album ever made, in my humble opinion...
Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band, Live Bullet. My wife hates going on long trips with me because she knows she's going to hear it a few times.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Love that music. Love that video.


https://www.facebook.com/thecatempire/

The Cat Empire






From Australia, lots of albums. Having a blast going through their stuff.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NYrr496 said:


> I just out of my truck where I was listening to the best album ever made, in my humble opinion...
> Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band, Live Bullet. My wife hates going on long trips with me because she knows she's going to hear it a few times.


Love Seger, so many memories every time I hear one of his. My brother saw him live recently in San Diego and raved of it being a good time. His girlfriend from South Africa has always hated old American rock. He took her and she has now miraculously transformed her opinion. It's a miracle I tell you, a miracle.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Love Seger, so many memories every time I hear one of his. My brother saw him live recently in San Diego and raved of it being a good time. His girlfriend from South Africa has always hated old American rock. He took her and she has now miraculously transformed her opinion. It's a miracle I tell you, a miracle.


I saw him a year or two ago in NYC. J Geils opened for him. It was the best show I have seen ever.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This is brilliant... love Puddles!


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you for introducing me to puddles. As one critic said: Pagliacci meets PeeWee Herman meets Leonard Cohen. Chris.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> I was at the xfit gym yesterday and the Green Day song "Holiday" started playing. The young girl on the platform next to me says " Oh cool song! Who's playing?" Her friend says "Oh that's Green Day. That song came out when I was like 12... gee don't you remember!"
> 
> Ya. I remember when American Idiot came out... and why I'm posting this story in the Fifty+ Forum gee


I saw them in Detroit a couple of weeks ago, great show! I remember when Kerplunk came out


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Christina Gatti
Robyn Anderson
Puddles
And Post Modern Jukebox


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Mizmor - Yodh
Ash Borer - Cold of Ages
Blood Incantation - Interdimensional Extinction

Progressive US Blackened Doom and Death for me.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

Tool, A Perfect Circle, Pusifer- anything MJK. Peach, Royal Blood, Led Zeppelin, Rage Against the Machine, The Jesus & Mary Chain, Slipknot and Brittany Spears.


----------



## BR46 (Nov 15, 2015)

Dropkick Murphys, Lucero, Gary moore


----------



## jasonmax (Jan 21, 2015)

Minor Threat


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

Pink Floyd for the past two weeks. Starting with Meddle (@1971) up to The Final Cut so far.

*Never while riding!*


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

pitdaddy said:


> ...
> 
> *Never while riding!*


^^^ this!

Meanwhile... Radio Paradise

=s


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Just rekindled my love of the Tubes! Young and Rich is currently getting heavy rotation...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Listening to the lineup for this year... Home.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

rockerc said:


> Just rekindled my love of the Tubes! Young and Rich is currently getting heavy rotation...


WPOD!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

